
Introducing sphinx-js, a better way to document large JavaScript projects - janober
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2017/07/introducing-sphinx-js-a-better-way-to-document-large-javascript-projects/
======
colept
More documentation libraries the better.

I myself have used [https://esdoc.org/](https://esdoc.org/) and it was
wonderful.

